# chem dawg flowering times? any one know how long they go for?



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 18, 2010)

my chem dawg is just into its 10th week of flower and its still shooting out more white pistils while the older ones go red/brown. any one ever grown it before, thanks for any input.


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 18, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> my chem dawg is just into its 10th week of flower and its still shooting out more white pistils while the older ones go red/brown. any one ever grown it before, thanks for any input.


 bump... bump...


----------



## smitty420420 (Jan 18, 2010)

did a chem dog auto in 70 days seed to harvest i think give or take


----------



## smitty420420 (Jan 18, 2010)

are the trichs turning


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 18, 2010)

smitty420420 said:


> are the trichs turning


 all but the newest richs are cloudy, not clear, but none have gone past solid white yet to amber.


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 18, 2010)

couple of the best close ups i have of the buds


----------



## Anita Bhonghitt (Jan 19, 2010)

Is that from seed or clone? If it's a clone do you know which cut it is? If from seed do you know which breeder? That may help with your answer. I think most chems go for around 9-11 weeks so you should be a week or two away. Looking nice , congrats on that!


----------



## punkenstien (Jan 19, 2010)

11-12 weeks or longer if you have an exceptional golden pheno


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 19, 2010)

its a bc breed, i asked the guy that deals with that down at the dispensiary i got it from. i looked it up and its says 9-10 1/2 weeks. thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## FarmerNinja (Apr 14, 2010)

if you ask me that baby looks just about ready i would start thinking about when to chop in this next week. ive got some chem dawgs too and i'm hoping they don't go that long!

those buds looks real nice btw, great job


----------



## awful (Apr 16, 2011)

Got a hold of some Blue dream and Chem dog 4. Both about 65-70 day flower times. Here some pics.


----------



## lilsickboi (Oct 28, 2012)

I have chem dawg clones they are about a foot tall how old do you think it is?


----------



## KT420 (Oct 29, 2012)

What light schedule are you running? if 12/12, you may want to bump it to 11.5/12.5 or 11/13


----------



## UVRay (Jul 30, 2013)

I have read several reports on Chem Dog sometimes going past 12 weeks. The last grow I did I grew a monster CD indoors DWC under mixed lighting totaling about 900 watts. She was still making white hairs and I never saw an amber trike.. with this pheno type you need to really look at the trikes with a loupe. The thing you look for is the stem of the trikes start to curl or lean over rather than being firm an erect. I harvested mine close to 13 weeks of flower, she was nearly 7 ft. tall and yard long colas. GOT NEARLY 12 OZ DRY FROM 1 PLANT.
The weed is incredible, I've had several veteran smokers get sick after a small doobie between 3 or 4. It's gotten me very dizzy more than once and that's not easy to do. The only other weed to hit me nearly that hard would be some very good White Rhino and also some AK47.

So, don't look for amber trikes and red hairs replacing white hairs on the Chem Dog because you'll likely not find what you're looking for. The secret is in the trike stems starting to get a curve to it rather than sticking straight out. Sounds crazy but I've experienced it of my seeded Chem Dog as well as a few clones from her.


----------



## adower (Jul 30, 2013)

I took mine to 74 days. It will keep popping white hairs and looks premature. I had the 4 cut.


----------



## NeWcS (Aug 1, 2013)

I did a couple runs of GreenHouses CD. The first one I only waited 63 days while thew second I went 80 days. The 80 days was for sure the way to go. I can't see how this strain can finish in ~60days.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2013)

Doing a chemdog run now if anyone has any journals up they wanna recommend. Mine are sitting close to two feet and I feel like I should flower soon due to flowering stretch. Anyone used Hulk additive during flowering to cut vertical growth?


----------



## Jogro (Sep 26, 2013)

I just ran a chem dominant mixed chem/indica hybrid. 

At 70 days it was definitely NOT mature, so I cut lighting to 11/13. 

At 82 days it still had a lot of young-looking pistils, but there was a touch of amber on the older ones, and I decided it was probably done enough for an "early" harvest. So that was just shy of 12 weeks, and it probably could have gone another 3-7 days, no sweat.

Here's a look a week before I chopped:






And here's the "money" shot:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2013)

Pictures aren't appearing Jogro. How much flowering stretch did you have Jogro? No one else wants to answer any of my questions :/


----------



## adower (Sep 27, 2013)

They take 10-11 weeks. It will never look done and keep shooting white pistils.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 27, 2013)

LOL crazy.. I just decided to check the triches on my HSO Chemdawg and they are all nice and cloudy but like you guys didn't really "look done." They do all kind of look the same with fat golf ball sized furry buds of love all over. I just picked a bud and CAN NOT WAIT!


----------



## Jogro (Oct 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Pictures aren't appearing Jogro. How much flowering stretch did you have Jogro? No one else wants to answer any of my questions :/


Whoops. . .
This is a bit late, but see my grow report on "Chemical Wonder", below.


----------



## Tondo17 (Jul 2, 2016)

On week 8 today of flowering on my chemdawg strain and no where near done white pistils still shooting out everywhere entire plant looks like 1 big bud at 3.5 ft tall


----------

